# The Week that Electric Vehicles went Mainstream



## Van Shrider (Apr 3, 2016)

On Tesla's website blog today
https://www.teslamotors.com/blog/the-week-electric-vehicles-went-mainstream

325000 reservations.

Now I'm happy that I'm in the first 115000


----------



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm glad I joined the revolution, too!


----------



## Niklas (Apr 2, 2016)

JeffinAZ said:


> I'm glad I joined the revolution, too!


You mean the rEVolution


----------



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

Niklas said:


> You mean the rEVolution


Yikes--yes "rEVolution". Thanks for the catch...


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

So, that means that err...we are EVolved?


----------



## xxZULAxx (Apr 5, 2016)

Something like that


----------



## Ken Hixson (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe trev can make another add to the Shop. Tesla EVolved! on shirts and hats!


----------

